# Vampire novels?



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

So, any good vampire type novels?  Have read the Twilight series, and have started Vampire Academy series.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You might want to check this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9619.0.html


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Have you tried the Southern Vampire series by Charlaine Harris? These are the books that the HBO series True Blood is based on. Book #9 was just released. The "heroine" is a telepathic barmaid in central Louisiana named Sookie Stackhouse. She gets sucked into the paranormal world - not just vampires, but shapeshifters, faeries, and other assorted creatures. I love them because they are adult books and have a lot of action, but at the same time they are written with a light touch and are fast, easy reads.

The first book is Dead Until Dark:











There are three forums over at Amazon that have tons of suggestions: vampire, vampire romance, and paranormal romance. They can also help you distinguish between books that are dark and angsty vs. those that are more lighthearted or comedic as well as which ones are really more focused on romance and/or sex rather than the vampire elements.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

the historian
 sorry not kindle link but there is a kindle edition I think

much more serious then the sookie stackhouse series. I enjoyed both'
sylvia


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I've read and am re-reading "The House of Night" series by PC Cast. It's a different vampire book that's not like any other vampire books I've read. There are 5 books out now and the 6th to release in late Oct. They're to have something like 12 books altogether.

Candy


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I have the Midnight Breed Series. They are very good. There are 6 in the series.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

...also the Black Dagger Brotherhood series by JR Ward. 

Just a note that the Sookie Stackhouse, Black Dagger Brotherhood, and Midnight Breed series are all more graphic than the books mentioned by the OP. I don't let my daughter read any of the ones I just listed, though she has enjoyed the Twilight series and I think has read one of the PC Cast books. On the other hand, the ones I won't let her read yet are some of my favorites! LOL

EllenR


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

There are vampires in Ilona Andrews series--but the focus is on shifters.  I highly recommend her work and her take on vamps.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Also Maggie Shayne's TWILIGHT books. She wrote TWILIGHT vampires before Stephenie Meyer ever thought of them.

This one is $7.96 for a 3-book bundle:
http://tinyurl.com/obaa4s

If you search on Maggie Shayne Twilight Series in the Kindle store, you'll find them all.


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Let the Right One In

I Am Legend

Dracula

Salem's Lot


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

And I am of the ilk that likes romantic vampire novels.  Loved Twilight and adore the Sookie Stackhouse series.  I don't like most of the dark fantasy ones at all.    I'm always looking for a good series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the Sookie Stackhouse novels so far.  The Twilight series was ok, I guess I'm not a teenage girl.  I like dark ones and romances but not too lighthearted.  But then I don't watch many comedies, either.

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Just a little "public service announcement."  Those of you who monitor what your kids read may want to read the first book in the PC Cast House of Night series.  My 11 year old neice loves these books so I decided to read the first one.  Woah is all I can say.


----------



## dhcalva (Sep 10, 2009)

There are a few series I have enjoyed.

The Gloria St. Claire books (Real Vampires...) by Gerry Bartlett http://www.amazon.com/Gerry-Bartlett/e/B001JSHGKY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

There is the Jane Jameson series (Nice girls...) by Molly Harper http://www.amazon.com/Molly-Harper/e/B002BMFSMA/ref=sr_tc_img_2_0

Kelley Armstrong's 'Women of the Otherworld' series is great too. http://www.amazon.com/Kelley-Armstrong/e/B001AOW7NI/ref=sr_tc_img_2_0

And don't forget Kim Harrison's 'The Hollows' series http://www.amazon.com/Kim-Harrison/e/B001B6GE66/ref=sr_tc_img_2 *All Hail The Burning Bunnies*


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

One of the best IMO:

Jeaniene Frost - Night Huntress series (urban fantasy)


Jocelyn Drake - Dark Days series (urban fantasy)


Rachel Caine - Morganville Vamps (Young Adult)


J.R. Ward - Black Dagger Brotherhood series (romance with urban fantasy)


Kresley Cole - Immortals after Dark (romance)


Jaye Wells


Karen Chance


Lara Adrian - Midnight Breeds (Romance with urban fantasy)


Those are the ones that are mostly vampire. There are lots of really fabulous books that include vampires, but also shape shifters, werewolves, etc (Kim Harrison, Kelley Armstrong, Keri Arthur, Carrie Vaughn, Jim Butcher, Ilona Andrews)


----------



## tinar1121 (Sep 11, 2009)

I really enjoy the Immortals after Dark series by Kresley Cole.  I just started book #1 of the Lords of the Underworld by Gena Showalter.  So far, so good.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I'd never had any interest in vampire novels until I got my Kindle. That's when I discovered Jennifer Rardin's series of books. I like her books because they only have a bit of romance,some seriously funny content, a bit of gore and a hot male vampire named Vayl.  
I can't find her in the link maker so you'll have to search her on Amazon.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I have to stop reading this site because I can't seem to keep from clicking the buy button at Amazon...

Just downloaded 1st in the Charlaine Harris series and the bundle of Maggie Shayne's series.

I've held off ordering the Harris books because I wasn't certain I'd like them -- afraid they'd be too light (I like books more in line with "Dracula," "Interview with a Vampire," " 'Salem's Lot," and "The Historian."

But what the heck... think I'll step outside my comfort zone!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Chloista said:


> But what the heck... think I'll step outside my comfort zone!


that is exactly what the kindle has done ==to try different books. somehow it is less chancy to buy an ebook, no shelf space, and somehow less investment though many of my books have cost somthing.
one example for me was the sookie stackhouse series more lighthearted and series oriented then usually get into
sylvia


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ak rain said:


> the historian
> sorry not kindle link but there is a kindle edition I think
> 
> much more serious then the sookie stackhouse series. I enjoyed both'
> sylvia


I second the Historian. And of course the classic Dracula by Bram Stoker


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

thephantomsgirl said:


> And I am of the ilk that likes romantic vampire novels. Loved Twilight and adore the Sookie Stackhouse series. I don't like most of the dark fantasy ones at all. I'm always looking for a good series.


If you liked Sookie Stackhouse, give these a try if you haven't yet.

Mercy Thompson books by Patrica Briggs:



The Rachel Morgan Books by Kim Harrison:



And the Kate Daniels books by Ilona Andrews:



All available on kindle, but links are to regular books.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

I would recommend Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles highly. I started reading them when I was 11 or so and always turn back to them when I really want a good vampire tale. One that's not always mentioned a lot is "Pandora." There aren't too many female vamps in Rice's stories, so I think Pandora is interesting.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The only vampire novels I've really enjoyed have been the ones by Fred Saberhagen:

1. The Dracula Tape (1975)

2. The Holmes-Dracula File (197 (allegedly not Saberhagen's choice of title, as it gives away what was intended to be a surprise plot point)

3. An Old Friend of the Family (1979)

4. Thorn (1980)

5. Dominion (1982)

6. A Matter of Taste (1990)

7. A Question of Time (1992)

8. Seance for a Vampire (1994)

9. A Sharpness on the Neck (1996)

10. A Coldness in the Blood (2002)

Predictably, the only one on the Kindle is the last one. Sigh.

Mike


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

I almost forgot about "The Dracula Tape"! I enjoyed that one as well.


jmiked said:


> The only vampire novels I've really enjoyed have been the ones by Fred Saberhagen:
> 
> 1. The Dracula Tape (1975)
> 
> ...


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> Just a little "public service announcement." Those of you who monitor what your kids read may want to read the first book in the PC Cast House of Night series. My 11 year old neice loves these books so I decided to read the first one. Woah is all I can say.


PC Cast have some "adult" books as well but they are not vampire as for vampire books 
try the Anita Blake series by Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Also try Full Moon Rising, a Kindle freebie this month (lots of sizzle in this one, so be prepared):
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Rising-Riley-Jensen-Guardian/dp/B000FCKNNM


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

There have been lots of good vampire novels suggested here, as well as some with which I am unfamiliar. My favorites are 'Salems Lot (LOVE IT!), Bram Stoker's "Dracula," and The Historian, which I'm re-starting it since I have my Kindle. (I loved it, but the DTB was so big and heavy that I just couldn't seem to make myself tote it around. I'm loving it on my Kindle.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks to everyone!  I am reading The Strain now.  I am half way through it.  I do like it, though it took awhile to get to the good stuff.  Everyone said they were scared reading it in the dark, but this has not been like that for me.


----------

